# new altima, rough-ish idle



## heelfan92 (Sep 16, 2007)

i just got a 93 altima gxe with 86,000 miles on it, and everything is great except that when your at idle, you shake a little, it isnt as bad in park or neutral, but in drive you feel like you shaking back an forth. does anyone else have this problem or a solution? 
and are there any recommendations on things i should add or tune on the car?
thanks


----------



## rsk10345 (Oct 1, 2009)

i have a 96 altima that had the same is problem. first i changed the spark plugs. got a little better. then i used 10w 30 oil instead of 5w 30. it smoothed it out some more. plug it into the obd sensor and see what comes up.


----------



## heelfan92 (Sep 16, 2007)

i found out it actually was a bad fuel injector #1. replaced that and everything was fine. pre-1996 altimas are before obd-II.


----------

